# Selling Autosmart stuff on ebay?



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

How do people get away with selling autosmart stuff on ebay?
Surely autosmart know they are doing it/ are they the real thing or not?

How much cheaper is the ebay stuff?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

its not so much cheaper. More the fact you can buy 500m or 1Lt as opposed to Autosmart selling 5lt!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

This.

Not everybody wants to buy in bulk for personal use.

My local rep won't even do smaller amounts, or testers so eBay is sometimes best tbh.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

as long as your not after tardis or solvent based products without adequate delivery protection the rest is common sense.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Its a real shame Autosmart dont do smaller sizes - they must be missing out on sales big time. 

I always buy 5 litres of products, but not before I have bought a smaller 500ml bottle first to make sure I like the stuff.

I would love to try Autosmarts Platinum, but I wont buy 5 litres of it only to find out I dont like it !

And I would never personally buy it off ebay as you never know if its been watered down or if it is a cheaper brand "posing" as Autosmart.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Be careful buying AS products on ebay though. Before i started using their stuff i bought a litre of g101 off ebay, once i received it i realised i had bought probably about 100ml of it topped up with water!


----------



## fiestaharry (Jan 23, 2010)

if autosmart had an offical online shop, they would get alot of sales, dont you think?


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

+1, I buy and use AS direct from supplier, I have also been bitten by the eBay watered down crap


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nath said:


> Be careful buying AS products on ebay though. Before i started using their stuff i bought a litre of g101 off ebay, once i received it i realised i had bought probably about 100ml of it topped up with water!


Yeah as mentioned this is the massive risk you run. And unfortunatly tardis is the only one i know of which you can tell if its been watered down. And this is the main one that shouldnt be posted.

I wonder if AS will ever offer 1 liter bottles?!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

y shouldnt it b posted??


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

avit88 said:


> y shouldnt it b posted??


"This is a professional strength product and as such carries potentially serious health and usage risks that should be fully understood from the outset - please read the instructions carefully.

Please also note that due to shipping regulations concerning Dangerous Goods, we can only ship this product within the UK at the current time. Orders received for international destinations will be cancelled and refunded in full. Our apologies for any inconvenience."

it contains xylene and white spirit and as such is hazard marked - requires hazardous goods transport so should not be transported by your average postie in unsuitable plastic containers but metal at minimum and marked as such and by suitable carrier means that will accept transporting hazardous goods which a lot of ebay sellers of tardis do not.

not that it cannot be transported by "post" as such but it has requirements (additional ones to meet hazardous substance transportation).

I also know Sue at AS has contacted ebay on numerous occasions to see tardis sellers removed from ebay for this reason. 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pdfs/autosmart-tardis.pdf


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/autosmartonline

isnt it actually autosmart themselves selling? Thats were I buy my stuff. ...


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I wish they would sell in 500ml and 1L sizes like valet pro etc. Some people don't use enough to warrant buying 5 litres at a time. I would have a good look at the feedback before buying off Ebay sellers.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

gm8 said:


> http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/autosmartonline
> 
> isnt it actually autosmart themselves selling? Thats were I buy my stuff. ...


Nice one! I haven't seen that one before, they do some smaller sizes, which is ideal.


----------



## AshJones (Apr 6, 2012)

Err I have just bought 5L of G101 from the Ebayer called autosmartonline.

I'm now wondering whether it's genuine stuff because it came in a clear container, not a blue opaque one.

Have I been conned?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

avit88 said:


> How do people get away with selling autosmart stuff on ebay?
> Surely autosmart know they are doing it/ are they the real thing or not?
> 
> How much cheaper is the ebay stuff?


Autosmart ONLY sells to our independent network of franchisees, who operate out of mobile showrooms on set territories. Contractually, our franchisees can only sell within the boundaries of their territory.

Goods that appear on ebay, may or may not be genuine but in most cases they break at least one or more laws. How do they get there? Some are valeters that have decided to set up a side line, some is probably siphoned off from employers and some are probably dedicated ebayers.

Yes we know this is going on. Contractually, we can't stop franchisees selling to ebayers. However we can and do report every ebayer who is breaking the law. HSE visited our offices several weeks ago to discuss this very subject. They have expressed an intent to come down heavily on the Ebayers that are breaking the law. Since this meeting Ebay have also entered a dialogue with us.

Everything sold on Ebay is going through an extra distribution channel (ie the Ebayer). Therefore if it is cheaper than your local franchisee then it is probably either stolen or tampered with or being sent illegally to you.

Incidentally, buy from Ebay and you will never have the protection of our product liability, should something go wrong. Why? Because we have no control at all over what they are selling. You would need to take any liability issues up with them directly. And I wonder how many of them have any liability insurance?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> as long as your not after tardis or solvent based products without adequate delivery protection the rest is common sense.


sorry but I disagree from some of the samples we have seen here. You have absolutely no idea what you are buying when people are decanting into their own bottles and have no comeback if there is an issue.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

MarkSmith said:


> Its a real shame Autosmart dont do smaller sizes - they must be missing out on sales big time.
> 
> I always buy 5 litres of products, but not before I have bought a smaller 500ml bottle first to make sure I like the stuff.
> 
> ...


It's lovely that so many of you like our products but we never pretend to be anything other than a trade business. Our entire factory and distribution centre is geared around the manufacture of large packs of products. We really aren't set up for retailing at all.

If you meet your local franchisee then he will generally happily demo the products to you there and then so that you can try them in action before you buy.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

davies20 said:


> Yeah as mentioned this is the massive risk you run. And unfortunatly tardis is the only one i know of which you can tell if its been watered down. And this is the main one that shouldnt be posted.
> 
> I wonder if AS will ever offer 1 liter bottles?!


sorry but it's not in our plans.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

avit88 said:


> y shouldnt it b posted??


Because it is hazardous. it can legally only be sent by a carrier authorised to carry dangerous products.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

gm8 said:


> http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/autosmartonline
> 
> isnt it actually autosmart themselves selling? Thats were i buy my stuff. ...


no no no no no no

this is not us. This trader is in breach of our trademark and we are taking appropriate action.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

pete5570 said:


> I wish they would sell in 500ml and 1L sizes like valet pro etc. Some people don't use enough to warrant buying 5 litres at a time. I would have a good look at the feedback before buying off Ebay sellers.


Sorry but it really isn't our market


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

pete5570 said:


> Nice one! I haven't seen that one before, they do some smaller sizes, which is ideal.


Please don't waste your money.

This is not us. It is someone pretending to be us. You could be getting anything from them. Don't let yourself be conned


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

AshJones said:


> Err I have just bought 5L of G101 from the Ebayer called autosmartonline.
> 
> I'm now wondering whether it's genuine stuff because it came in a clear container, not a blue opaque one.
> 
> Have I been conned?


YES YES YES AND YES
Why would you take a 5 litre of our genuine product in a teal container and then pour it into another container??????

We do not use clear containers, we do not sell on ebay and we do not have illegal labels.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Sue J said:


> YES YES YES AND YES
> Why would you take a 5 litre of our genuine product in a teal container and then pour it into another container??????
> 
> We do not use clear containers, we do not sell on ebay and we do not have illegal labels.


This looks like 5l of wee wee


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I think Sue has answered :thumb:

Most reps are decent people that once you have built a raport and bought a few items, will let you try sample sizes of other products - You couldn't really go up to them as a first introduction and just ask for free samples - no company would just give stuff away.

Autosmart have some real good products - things that everyone should have in their armour - contact your local rep and start a discussion - they don't bite :wave:


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

I think the issue is that as non-professional enthiasts we don't want to buy a massive 5L tub of product to find that it either doesn't do what we wanted, or actually it doesn't fit the need/requirement we each have.
If AS did a range of 1L tubs of G101 & Tardis it would wipe out this ebay market easily. Think of it like 'panel pots' in terms of wax.

I must admit, I went via a place that wasn't on Ebay but decanting into 500ml bottles (saw them linked on here) and feel like I've just got White Spirits and some washing up liquid instead as I didn't want a 5L tub. Live and learn though eh.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sue J said:


> Sorry but it really isn't our market


Not wishing to start an argument it's your company your decision but I am nosey as to why you would decide not to supply a customer base waiting to purchase your product a sale is a sale


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Schodoodles said:


> I think the issue is that as non-professional enthiasts we don't want to buy a massive 5L tub of product to find that it either doesn't do what we wanted, or actually it doesn't fit the need/requirement we each have.
> If AS did a range of 1L tubs of G101 & Tardis it would wipe out this ebay market easily. Think of it like 'panel pots' in terms of wax.
> 
> I must admit, I went via a place that wasn't on Ebay but decanting into 500ml bottles (saw them linked on here) and feel like I've just got White Spirits and some washing up liquid instead as I didn't want a 5L tub. Live and learn though eh.


It just isn't that simple I'm afraid. With Tardis you need a tin that has the correct closure and is UN approved, you then need a new filling station to fill 1 litres of it, we need to produce new labels to fit the container, buy in new boxes that are UN approved to fit the containers. If we are doing it specifically for a retail market then we need to add childproof closures, tactile warning diamonds etc. You'll end up paying almost the same for a 1 litre as you do a 5, as there are no economies of scale. We use the 5 litre tin for lots of products and so get through 100,000's every year, making it very cost effective. No one would be very happy to buy a 1 litre and find it was only a few pence cheaper than the 5.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Schodoodles said:


> I think the issue is that as non-professional enthiasts we don't want to buy a massive 5L tub of product to find that it either doesn't do what we wanted, or actually it doesn't fit the need/requirement we each have.
> If AS did a range of 1L tubs of G101 & Tardis it would wipe out this ebay market easily. Think of it like 'panel pots' in terms of wax.
> 
> I must admit, I went via a place that wasn't on Ebay but decanting into 500ml bottles (saw them linked on here) and feel like I've just got White Spirits and some washing up liquid instead as I didn't want a 5L tub. Live and learn though eh.


Just get a few mates to buy it with you / between you and split it out? They possibly would make money selling 1L bottles but the price is so cheap for 5L they would have to put a big markup on a 1L sample for it to be worth selling and even then the Reps would then have to carry loads more on their already packed out vans, and as Sue said they aren't pretending to be a retailer selling detailing products. They have always sold to the trade so will always sell in bulk - £15 for 5L of Tardis is surely worth buying and splitting out? They'd have to sell 1L for like £8 just for it to be worth them doing so you would then be complaining it's not value for money (and therefore probably end up buying 5L anyway)!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

AshJones said:


> Err I have just bought 5L of G101 from the Ebayer called autosmartonline.
> 
> I'm now wondering whether it's genuine stuff because it came in a clear container, not a blue opaque one.
> 
> Have I been conned?


I would say it was fine. As most eBay sellers are buying the 25L or bigger containers then just decanting it into smaller bottles. Plus plastic weighs less than metal. 

I'm sure its absolutely fine.


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

I dont think think its fair to tar all these ebayers with the same brush, surely there must be some legitimate companys selling the 'real' thing [whatever it may be] in smaller quantities, just because there is a market for it.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

MarkMac said:


> I dont think think its fair to tar all these ebayers with the same brush, surely there must be some legitimate companys selling the 'real' thing [whatever it may be] in smaller quantities, just because there is a market for it.


You'd be very surprised! As soon as you decant a hazardous product, there are a whole raft of laws that you need to comply with. It is very expensive to get yourself up to speed with these laws and it is expensive to comply with them. In our experience most ebaytraders selling our goods are breaking the law, either knowingly or unwittingly.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well that's sorted it. I won't be buying these products off ebay then. Thankfully i waited to hear from someone from AS. That trader won't last long on Ebay now.


----------



## AshJones (Apr 6, 2012)

craigblues said:


> I would say it was fine. As most eBay sellers are buying the 25L or bigger containers then just decanting it into smaller bottles. Plus plastic weighs less than metal.
> 
> I'm sure its absolutely fine.


Well it looked like a genuine AS franchisee selling and I didn't know what the container would look like until it arrived.

You live and learn.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

The problem for those who do this as a hobby as opposed to those who do this full time is the container size. For me 5L is way more than I'd buy of anything (shampoo, dressings etc), but as said above, split it with a couple of mates & you get your share for a lot less, everyone's a winner.

For the hobbyest, who really wants numerous 5L containers sitting in a kitchen cupboard, under the stairs or wherever, especially if you've not got outside storage?

For the full time people, it's really not a problem as they'll have a van, garage, lock up etc.

Autosmart cater for the 'trade', so it's not really in their interests to bring out smaller sizes (although they will sell), they don't really sell to joe public (although I buy at trade prices but do this as a hobby). If 5L is too much for you, then you take your chance buying elsewhere, ebay for example.

Just my 2p worth.


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

I ve bought Tardis and G101 plus a few other Autosmart products from a reputable EBay seller with absolutely no problems at all. Sometimes it makes sense to buy the 1 Ltr sizes as your average person does nt need the larger trade sizes available to the trade


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

mr v6 said:


> For the hobbyest, who really wants numerous 5L containers sitting in a kitchen cupboard, under the stairs or wherever, especially if you've not got outside storage?


This is the problem we've got, no garage/shed so everything is stored in a plastic container in the kitchen. We just don't have room for 5l bottles


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Pretty sure its mostly the mobile franchisee guys that sell this online to make a few extra quid.

I see autogylm reps at car shows selling stuff to the public at the same price they sell to us in the trade.

I dont even bother buying HD wax of my rep anymore, its just as cheap on ebay.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not sure who else this would apply too, but on a couple occasions my rep has said I can try some products in 500ml quantities but to be honest I have always been so impressed with the service and at how cheap the 5L containers that I don't bother with smaller quantities. For example, 500ml of G101 from my rep is £9+vat, 5L is £14 including vat, no brainer for me really. Also as said, you can always split it between you and your mates. Say £14 split 5 ways (1L each) is £2.80, much cheaper than can be had on eBay, no waiting for delivery and you're 100% garaunteed it's the real deal. Also, if you have a nice rep, you'll probably get a nice brew and a good chat/banter. Something that can't be had on eBay :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> I would love to try Autosmarts Platinum, but I wont buy 5 litres of it only to find out I dont like it !
> 
> And I would never personally buy it off ebay as you never know if its been watered down or if it is a cheaper brand "posing" as Autosmart.


You can get Platinum in small 275ml retail sizes. Just ask your rep, he will sort you out!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I do understand for the hobbiest/home user it's a bit of a pain, and generally that seems to be where this thread is going but moaning about AutoSmart for not doing smaller sizes isn't really fair as it's just not in their interest to serve a tiny portion of the market and risk upsetting their franchisees, plus the amount of work & costs involved in producing new packaging, new labels etc etc can you imagine how hard it would be? 

All that work just to keep a few hundred people happy just wouldn't be worth their time even if they would sell they would (in my eyes) compromise what they already do really well which is supply decent products at decent prices to the trade... I think really we should all be grateful we can still buy these products even if we're not in the trade!! A lot of manufacturers would never stop by the side of the road and sell direct to the general public so really we are lucky rather then unlucky 

Try stopping a Cadburys truck next time you see one and see what happens haha


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sue J said:


> sorry but I disagree from some of the samples we have seen here. You have absolutely no idea what you are buying when people are decanting into their own bottles and have no comeback if there is an issue.


Hey i have never used an ebay seller at all for AS. By common sense i was saying well if you know that it is not totally legitimate then why do it.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

verbarthe said:


> I ve bought Tardis and G101 plus a few other Autosmart products from a reputable EBay seller with absolutely no problems at all. Sometimes it makes sense to buy the 1 Ltr sizes as your average person does nt need the larger trade sizes available to the trade


Just because you have had no problems the raft of endless regs being broken especially by the tardis is mad and tbh a daft statement in my eyes.

heck let me put it another way at best a litre sprayer of tardis will only be refilled about 5 times assuming a 5L container. I have had my second 5 litre tardis for about 6 months the one before that about 2 years i used all of it at a slow rate it was still the same for roughly 15-20 it is just not worth it even if you are buying from a trader on here...out the top of my head i know PB and waxamomo do some of the range (tardis ofc springs to mind) and with PB ofc you do not pay for delivery if you meet their sensible requirements via RM's post code system (sorry for those that do not).

a) your supporting the actual people doing this as a job and their life
b) you know your complying with the potential hazards of certain goods
c) okay fine if you want to split it with friends do so but tbh i do not see the point!
d) if something does go wrong you clearly have a better route back to the manufacturer
e) you at least know it is genuine
f) need i go on...

frankly though this is not just an AS problem it is a problem with all the trade based only manufacturers a few spring to mind but it is most prevalent with AS it appears.


----------

